# TSG45: Google+ Won't You Be My Neighbor?



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Google+ might be the new Facebook, Microsoft Stores might be the new Apple Stores, Windows 8 looks like Windows Phone, and a Wi-Fi Hacker gets 18 years!?!_

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the forty fifth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*

Google+
http://plus.google.com/

Facebook bans Google+ ad
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20080054-71/facebook-bans-google-ad/

Microsoft Store to expand retail presence by 2014, makes shopping for a PC redundant
http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/15/microsoft-store-to-expand-retail-presence-by-2014-makes-shoppin/

Microsoft Store Locations
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Locations/home

Windows 8
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8

Wi-Fi-hacking neighbor sentenced to 18 years
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/07/13/wifi.hacking.neighbor.sentenced.wired/index.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

